# ISO 14001 Lead Auditor Training



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

I have some knowledge of Environmental Management Systems (EMS) but not specific to ISO 14001 - just general concepts applied mostly to Best Management Practices (BMPs). Has anyone taken training courses or become lead auditor certified??

Any comments or suggestions ??

I might have an oppurtunity to pick up certification - I am just wondering how hard I should really 'push' for this.

Thanks.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't know anything about ISO 14001 until running across it in the "101 Solved Problems in Environmental Engineering". But I had heard of it. I would think it would be worth your while to get certification if you can - it sounds like a popular program in industry, and is probably helpful for regulatory work as well, such as facility inspections or P2 projects. We've had a lot of EPA funded Ps projects out here recently, especially for our garment industry, which is a little too ate as they're all headed for greener ($$$ green) pastures now, leaving us to clean up their pre-P2 mess.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2007)

well any extra certification cant ever hurt you.

I dont know about 14001, but my company is ISO 9001 certified and IMO its the biggest wast of time I have ever had to deal with in my entire life.

&amp; lets just say me and my ISO auditor have exchanged many an unpleasant word in the past.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 21, 2007)

As a coop I had to do some auditing of our records to get TS-16949 (or something) certification. Apparently its a HUGE deal for steel mills to get this certification and we were trying to become the first one to have it. Well we got beat out by another mill by a few weeks. Its A LOT of paper pushing.


----------

